# Bundy; 18 Others Indicted For 2014 Standoff



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nevada....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/bundy-18-others-indicted-in-2014-range-standoff-in-nevada-naa-associated-press/


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

"at BLM agents and cowboys herding cattle up a ravine to a corral.... The federal officials backed down, and they released about 400 cows that had been rounded up."

...but yet are unable to find any illegal aliens??

73, Mark


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Wonder who paid for that land too start with?? 
Wonder who pays those federal agency??


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Maby the American people already own it and shouldn't have to pay fees for using it.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Now , Now.......We have to get the Ranchers off in order to build cookie cutter subdivisions in the middle of the desert....Oh and take your water rights !!


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Wonder what Thomas Jefferson would say ???????????


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tater Salad said:


> Wonder what Thomas Jefferson would say ???????????


Probably something like this.....

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants."

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tater Salad said:


> Now , Now.......We have to get the Ranchers off in order to build cookie cutter subdivisions in the middle of the desert....Oh and take your water rights !!


Not sub divisions. Solar installations. Which are "green" and will be subsidized. Not to mention the demonization of coal.

And who benefits? Harry Reid and his Chinese backers.
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE87U06D20120831


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

Harry Reid........You just made my blood boil on a Sunday.......Senator of a State that is 85% BLM land....Who votes , Rattlesnakes ? (you can run with the term "rattlesnake" anyway you wish !)


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tater Salad said:


> Wonder what Thomas Jefferson would say ???????????


He would probably say that it was ownership of such vast lands was never allowed in the Constitution and then shake his head and walk away from this society that has thrown away its protection and rights for which many lives have been lost since (and during) the inception of this union of States.

*"To exercise exclusive legislation in all cases whatsoever, over such district (not exceeding ten miles square) as may, by cession of particular states, and the acceptance of Congress, become the seat of the government of the United States, and to exercise like authority over all places purchased by the consent of the legislature of the state in which the same shall be for the erection of forts, magazines, arsenals, dockyards, and other needful buildings" (Art I, Sect. 8, Clause 17)*

It's illegal, but there is no enforcement at this juncture. It is like a town with laws but not cops...the criminals (politicians in this case) have no fear of reprisal, and therefore no incentive to obey the laws.

73, Mark

I need to start playing 10-deck blackjack; pinochle (even double deck) doesn't have enough cards to put an elected crook's face on each card to burn the faces into my memory.


----------

